

Obnam 1.7 (backup software) released - liw
http://blog.liw.fi/posts/obnam-1.7/

======
luxpir
Really been impressed with Obnam's speed and ease of use for backing up
sites/configs via ssh, with cron kicking things off based on the (relatively
detailed) config. Look forward to testing the new release.

Took a while to initially decide between duplicity/rsnapshot etc., and so far
I'm more than impressed. Cheers, Lars.

~~~
StavrosK
Hmm, really? I had tried it a while back, but it took around five minutes to
back up around a megabyte over local SSH. I don't think I'd list speed as one
of its advantages.

~~~
luxpir
Maybe try again with a more recent version? My initial backup of 450 megabytes
took just over 30 minutes, with subsequent additions taking seconds only in
most cases. Same story for the second server, both over sftp. I don't know
what could have caused such a difference between our experiences.

------
mbq
Attic implements the same idea but seems more stable; [https://attic-
backup.org/](https://attic-backup.org/)

~~~
warmwaffles
I've been thinking about using attic when I get my NAS.

Though I remember reading somewhere that the archive format is largely
undocumented.

~~~
mbq
True, although you have the code (;

------
sciurus
The best testimonial I've seen for Obnam is that Joey Hess is using it.

[http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/trying_obnam/](http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/trying_obnam/)

------
beagle3
Can someone familiar with both explain how this is different than bup[1]? The
descriptions seem similar enough.

[1] [https://github.com/bup/bup](https://github.com/bup/bup)

~~~
luxpir
Yes, they're both quick and incremental, but there are some easily spotted
differences. Here's a few:

. GPG encryption

. Unattended key-based backups via sftp

. Push/pull backups/restores

. The stability and support of a developer who has contributed to Debian/FOSS
since 1996 (see [http://liw.fi](http://liw.fi))

------
EagleEye96
So, it works only in some Linux distros like Debian, not in Windows etc. Had
to dig that from the tutorial, between the lines.

~~~
liw
It's been ported to FreeBSD as well. And should work on any reasonable Linux
distro. [http://liw.fi/obnam/download/](http://liw.fi/obnam/download/) has
some links.

